# [2011] DAE special for Redweek members



## ronandjoan (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are a Redweek member, and deposit a prime time deposit, as defined by their website, you'll get 2 deposit credits.  You need to call them for that,check for availability on web?


----------



## eschjw (Jun 24, 2011)

*Yes, it is a good deal*

I just completed the deposit of my Summer Bay Las Vegas timeshare for the week of 12/25/11 and received 2 credits for the deposit. I had it for rent on TUG, but got no offers. The deposit must be at least 6 months in advance and be in a Primetime Rewards location and season. This deal is good until the end of July and all deposits that are made 6 months in advance by July enter you into a early deposit special drawing for a free week.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 25, 2012)

*Still in Effect?*

I was just perusing DAE's website looking for information about Prime Time Deposits (PTD).  What qualifies as a PTD is clearly defined.

I was just wondering if PTDs still yield 2 deposit credits.  I don't seem to see that on their web page.


----------



## eschjw (Jan 27, 2012)

*2 for 1 PTD is available for the month of January*

Yes it is back for the month of January. I am signed up for the enewsletter and it was mentioned in the email. Call this number 866-905-8670.


----------

